# "Can you drive a truck?"



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Over five thousand years ago, Moses said to the children of Israel,
"Pick up your shovels, mount your asses and camels, and I will lead you
to the Promised Land."

Nearly 75 years ago,(when Welfare was introduced) Roosevelt said, "Lay
down your shovels, sit on your asses, and light up a Camel, this is the
Promised Land."

Today, Obama has stolen your shovel, taxed your asses, raised the price
of Camels and mortgaged the Promised Land!

I was so depressed last night thinking about Health Care, the economy, the wars, lost jobs, savings, Social Security, retirement funds. . . that I called a Suicide Hotline.

I had to press 1 for English.
I was connected to a call center in Pakistan.

I told them I was suicidal.

They got excited and asked,

"Can you drive a truck?"


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

trdrjeff said:


> Over five thousand years ago, Moses said to the children of Israel,
> "Pick up your shovels, mount your asses and camels, and I will lead you
> to the Promised Land."
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

:lol::lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Today, Obama has stolen your shovel, taxed your asses, raised the price
of Camels and mortgaged the Promised Land!

This is a funny post, but I don't think you can blame Obama for the above items.


----------

